# InStyler vs GHD



## LovelyLara (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey i'm getting a new straighter because I have a revlon which takes 40 min for me to do my hair, and ends up getting frizzy when it's humid outside. I would like to know between the Instyler or GHD straightener do you guys think is better and why. Also can I achieve some volume with the GHD?

thank you!


----------



## loueasy (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a GHD, best straightener ive tried so far. it is alot better for the quickness.

if i straighten it going upwards i do notice it does give volume, i do my bangs up straight in the air and curl it round, it really gives alot of volume and bounce.

I cant comment on the instyler. but i hope that helps a little


----------



## LovelyLara (Oct 2, 2010)

it does thank you =]


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 2, 2010)

The infomercials on the instyler is such a con. They claim to curl, but when you see the girl doing it herself, it does not look like any of the other curls! That's my opinion, and I don't know the GHD.


----------

